# Mk677, dna or focus nutrition?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm about to pull the trigger on jw website and buy my first tub of mk677, they have 2 brands though dna and focus nutrition, both similar prices, are they both the same or is one rated more then the other?

thanks


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

jayDP said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on jw website and buy my first tub of mk677, they have 2 brands though dna and focus nutrition, both similar prices, are they both the same or is one rated more then the other?
> 
> thanks


 I bought 2 bottles of the focus nutrition going to drop the first 20mg tonight special hope it's good. Only £3 difference probably paying for 2 tone pill cap.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

colarado red said:


> I bought 2 bottles of the focus nutrition going to drop the first 20mg tonight special hope it's good. Only £3 difference probably paying for 2 tone pill cap.


 Oh cool, let us know how you get on


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Has anyone used this and is it any good?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I do rate the DNA MK 677, on my 3rd bottle. I have read somewhere its highly rated, but I forget where. Other than DNA I've only ever used black label from anabolic addictions, which is better value (£70 for 60x 25mg caps), and similar results. Maybe more hunger from DNA but I was using 30mg of theirs and 25mg of BL (which incidentally I don't think is stocked anymore)


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Big_Me said:


> I do rate the DNA MK 677, on my 3rd bottle. I have read somewhere its highly rated, but I forget where. Other than DNA I've only ever used black label from anabolic addictions, which is better value (£70 for 60x 25mg caps), and similar results. Maybe more hunger from DNA but I was using 30mg of theirs and 25mg of BL (which incidentally I don't think is stocked anymore)


 Cool thanks

I ordered dna yesterday, should have them on Monday,


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

jayDP said:


> Cool thanks
> 
> I ordered dna yesterday, should have them on Monday,


 Let us know how you get on. I'm using alongside CJC-1296 with DAC this time tbh. nearly 2 weeks in, going well.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Any feedback on these two brands of MK?

Thinking if adding it to the ostarine I'm running at the moment.. hoping it will aid a shoulder injury.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I was running 30mg dna mk 677 per day and now I've got half a tub I wont be touching

See this-

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289686-gh-causing-unilateral-edema/?do=embed

And this -

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/269798-swole-trolls-swell-log/?do=embed&embedComment=5494123&embedDo=findComment&page=8#comment-5494123


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

swole troll said:


> I was running 30mg dna mk 677 per day and now I've got half a tub I wont be touching
> 
> See this-
> 
> ...


 Extreme reaction there bud, never had owt like that, wonder if its the mk-677 being the straw that broke the camels back with all the peps and food etc.

tried both dna and focus and both feel similar tbh


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Big Ian said:


> Extreme reaction there bud, never had owt like that, wonder if its the* mk-677 being the straw that broke the camels back with all the peps and food etc.*
> 
> tried both dna and focus and both feel similar tbh


 this could VERY well be case


----------

